# Wanna build/tone my biceps quickly



## Curious (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

I want to build up/tone my biceps pretty quickly and was wondering if any1 wants to give me some advice.

I weigh about 63kg and am nearly 17.

I don't want to become some huge bodybuilder but just help tone up my biceps & triceps.

I currently am using some dumbells at about 5kg (nice and light!) and doing a variety of exercises per arm, followed by exercises using both arms together ( about 20-30 reps curls per arm, lateral raises).

How often do you think I should work out, for how long and what time period should I leave for resting.

(I currently like doing about 15 mins workouts twice a day)

Tell me if this is all wrong!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

it's all wrong.


----------



## Curious (May 15, 2005)

lol...thought so. I just wanna do some casual weight training, without taking loadsa supplements etc. rather than intense body building. Can sum1 point me in the right direction.

Cheers


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

> just wanna do some casual weight training, without taking loadsa supplements etc.


I'm sorry, but I have to ask what do you mean by the word casual??


----------



## Curious (May 15, 2005)

I knew sum1 would ask that lol...I mean not doing everything possible to gain huge muscles, like taking hormones etc. n loadsa supplements, but trying to build and tone my muscles just through diet n regular workouts. I heard that alot of supplements have no effect or are in fact counter-effective....is that true?

:lift:


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

To be brutally honest mate, I think you are in the wrong game. You will never get results with a 'casual' approach to diet or training.

Supplements are useful if you use them correctly, most people who use them do so to try and make up for a bad diet. You can take as many as you want but they won't bring results if your diet is sh1te....

Words like 'tone' are myths, made up by people who don't want to weight train seriously. Your muscles at any one time are in 1 of 2 states (anabolic- growing) or (catabolic - wasting).

If you are looking lean and "toned" physique, it doesn't mean you train or eat differently to a bodybuilder. There is a woman in my gym who has 3 kids and has an awesome body (not muscular, but lean and feminine) the only way she has kept this is by training with weights with intensity, there are loads of other women who think doing endless amounts of cardio and maybe doing 50 curls with a 1kg dumbell will get them in the same shape but they are nearly all overweight and not one of them has made any significant progress in the 3 years I have trained there.

The point is mate, you have to literally bust your balls to get minute results in bodybuilding (assuming your doing everything correctly) if you go in the gym with a casual attitude then you aren't going to look any different 5 years down the line.

Sorry to be blunt mate but thats the way it is.

The very best of luck, Jock


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i'm with him^^^^^^^ good post jock


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Yep agree with Jock too.

He has basically said it all.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Jock said:


> Words like 'tone' are myths, made up by people who don't want to weight train seriously. Your muscles at any one time are in 1 of 2 states (anabolic- growing) or (catabolic - wasting).
> 
> If you are looking lean and "toned" physique, it doesn't mean you train or eat differently to a bodybuilder. There is a woman in my gym who has 3 kids and has an awesome body (not muscular, but lean and feminine) the only way she has kept this is by training with weights with intensity, there are loads of other women who think doing endless amounts of cardio and maybe doing 50 curls with a 1kg dumbell will get them in the same shape but they are nearly all overweight and not one of them has made any significant progress in the 3 years I have trained there.


I agree with this part.



Curious said:


> I don't want to become some huge bodybuilder


That's handy, because it's bloody difficult to get like that anyway!

Have you got access to a gym? If you want good biceps, train your back hard. If you want good triceps, train your chest hard. You'd be better off doing compund exercises (things like deadlifts, bent over rows, bench press, military press), rather than the isolation stuff you're doing now (Curls, etc.)

If you lift heavy (a weight you can manage for no more than 8-10 reps), you won't want to do it twice a day - in fact you'll want the rest days to reccuperate. Basically, you're body would much rather prefer not to grow bigger arm muscles - this is a pain in the ar$e for your body - more muscle tissue requires more calories etc. So by doing loads and loads of reps on a light weight, it'll make fcuk all difference to your strength and muscle hypertrophy - which is wht Jock's on about. If, however, you're lifting heavy, your body will have to react by going into a catabolic state, to cope with the new stress put upon it.

That's pretty simple terminology etc - bottom line is structure your wokouts, do lot of research on compund exercises and split training, look at your diet, etc.

Good luck and keep posting.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

the old i dont wanna get TOO huge by tomorrow. :s


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

why did he join here?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Wanna build/tone my biceps quickly


lol


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

we shouldnt flame him at least he's being open minded  , stick around you can learn something  . what i don't quite understand is the mentality of the seasonal groups. im sure some of you understand what i mean, you've got the pre-summer prepare me quick group, and the post christmas i stuffed myself over christmas and this is my new years resolution. i don't know about you but ive been making preparations for this summer since last autumn and couldnt be happier.


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

Man ive been make preps for summer since i cant even remember! in the middle of summer im busting balls for the next lol.....i agree, i dislike the seasonal mentality lol


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I dont get why people want things so quickly though man, its like saying that they dont want to have to work hard for it they just want it now. You can build some good biceps doing Pull ups following into weighted pull ups if thats all your want, and you would be happy with that.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cap said:


> I dont get why people want things so quickly though man, its like saying that they dont want to have to work hard for it they just want it now. You can build some good biceps doing Pull ups following into weighted pull ups if thats all your want, and you would be happy with that.


I agree with Cap here:lift:


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

What i dont get is people who just want "toned/big biceps"...god damn i want everything as HUGE AS POSSIBLE hahaha....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

(heavY) preacher curls, tricep extensions. But it will look silly with a small chest, back + legs lol.

Train only 2 times a week.


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

My girlfriend gives me this one all the time. "I don't want great big muscles, so I'm not doing any hard weight training".

When are people going to realise, that even small results ie. 1/4 inch on the biceps takes a huge amount of work in the gym and serious commitment to a clean diet.

I think its down to magazines like mens health, promising the world in a matter of a few weeks training. No wonder these young lads think they are going to get huge!


----------



## Airburn (May 14, 2005)

Jock said:


> To be brutally honest mate, I think you are in the wrong game. You will never get results with a 'casual' approach to diet or training.
> 
> Supplements are useful if you use them correctly, most people who use them do so to try and make up for a bad diet. You can take as many as you want but they won't bring results if your diet is sh1te....
> 
> ...


Oh Yes U will man look at me, I was skinnny like helllllll even more than u, Look at me now all muscles and Im not a huge body builder and I never take hormons, Supplement , Or any of those stuff , I dont even diet I just work out, And do push upz:lift::lift:

Good luck.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Airburn said:


> Oh Yes U will man look at me, I was skinnny like helllllll even more than u, Look at me now all muscles and Im not a huge body builder and I never take hormons, Supplement , Or any of those stuff , I dont even diet I just work out, And do push upz:lift::lift:
> 
> Good luck.


shut up mate... u dont have muscle mass and ur chattin sh1t on the board and giving advice like that so jog on mate :gun:


----------



## Airburn (May 14, 2005)

Man I worked for this body, Hard, I was skinny and I really felt bad about my body, U know how it feels like? To look like ****? U cant stand for Ur self? well I know, I worked hard like hell for 2 years working out goin to da gym , Ok Im not a big huge body builder but Im strong and My stamina is high like hell,I do know something man, U dont need to give me all that ****.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

OMG,    

Airburn, why not start your own bodybuilding forum? with advice like that you could go far! :jerk:


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Airburn - is that a pic of you before you got massive or what?????

Just can't seem to see any muscle mass or anything on you.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh Dear...

I used my ultra high tech image enhancer...


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Mate! If my granny trained for two years she'd be bigger than you!

What is this chump doing on a body building site???


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Is that a gang sign he is throwin? DB your from Laandan Taan and are a bit street, what the hell does that upside down V sign mean???

P.s Pushups don't do jack for biceps, go back to school homey.

SD


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

It's sign language for "my gay necklace is far too long"


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

Airburn you are brutal.

Do you know anything about weight lifting?

Your a JOKE!!


----------



## mistE (May 12, 2005)

Hey guys i think airburn is a pretender. That pic is of a streetballa named hot sauce. http://www.hoopsvibe.com/philip-champion-aka-hot-sauce-article-555.html


----------



## RipCord (Apr 5, 2005)

HAHAHAAHAHHAHA WHAT A FUKCIN IDIOT!!!!! OMG

AIRBURN GO KILL YOURSELF!!!!! LMFAO!!!'

editing this.....

**** man thats harsh. I know And 1 is sick. The stuff those guys do is incredible! good for him! (if it is him)

i feel like a:jerk:


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

if he is an and1 player fair dues - watched a lot of those mixtape dvds - one of my mates in the USA is big into it and quite well known - they have some serious skill,

If he isn't then he isn't - i dont agree at all with all this flaming - it never used to be like this - guys.....grow up a little


----------



## Airburn (May 14, 2005)

Ye its me, I knew if iI'd sayed its me, U guys would flame me , That happends to me alot, I didnt wanna sign to a US Forum cuz they would ask me whole lot of questions, ANy way im not wit and1 no more, Im doin da killer cross over tour right now. Da one who posted da Pic that wasnt cool man. If U guyz wanna Free Mix's of me I can give U I allways do that, I can just easly switch a forum but i'll stay right here, I need to learn more about workin out. Peace. Now to da question every body asks me, I'll just answer it right now , How do I got time to be infront da PC? Well I ball allmost all day and travel alot , I use my lep topp.


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Airburn said:


> Ye its me, I knew if iI'd sayed its me, U guys would flame me , That happends to me alot, I didnt wanna sign to a US Forum cuz they would ask me whole lot of questions, ANy way im not wit and1 no more, Im doin da killer cross over tour right now. Da one who posted da Pic that wasnt cool man. If U guyz wanna Free Mix's of me I can give U I allways do that, I can just easly switch a forum but i'll stay right here, I need to learn more about workin out. Peace. Now to da question every body asks me, I'll just answer it right now , How do I got time to be infront da PC? Well I ball allmost all day and travel alot , I use my lep topp.


Sorry, I've not been on here for a while...who is this guy? What is a lep topp? This spelling is so bad it must be a wind-up.

He reminds me of that 'Thor' troll from a few months back for some reason.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"Da one who posted da Pic that wasnt cool man"

Joking dude, get over it.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm lost......


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

All the haters heed to sit down and chill bro. And all the haters that are hating all the haters, they need to take it easy. And if you're a hater, that's hating all the haters, who are hating all the haters, diss this, dawg!!!


----------



## Airburn (May 14, 2005)

hehe I see wut U sayin dawg.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Airburn said:


> Man I worked for this body, Hard, I was skinny and I really felt bad about my body, U know how it feels like? To look like ****? U cant stand for Ur self? well I know, I worked hard like hell for 2 years working out goin to da gym , Ok Im not a big huge body builder but Im strong and My stamina is high like hell,I do know something man, U dont need to give me all that ****.


Your arms look good, not quite as bjg as mine though to be honest...have a look ....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7083&highlight=nikkis

LOL


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey guys can anyone direct me to DA gym...??

Peace....


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

No offence to da crew or nuffink like. LOL


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Schizzlne my Nizzle!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow - that's the least erotic thing I've ever said...


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Nikies gun is impressive, but if Airburn really is from 'da hood' I bet he's got a bigger one!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

The Beast said:


> Nikies gun is impressive, but if Airburn really is from 'da hood' I bet he's got a bigger one!


LMAO!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

NikiE said:


> Your arms look good, not quite as bjg as mine though to be honest...have a look ....
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=7083&highlight=nikkis
> 
> LOL


lmao! that was some funny sh1t!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey nicola  measure around ur gun...i'm guessin 11.5"


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

DB said:


> Hey nicola   measure around ur gun...i'm guessin 11.5"


Nicola??? WTF...dont call me that you nut...you know i hate it!! You git!!

ok i will measure it tonight and let you know...


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

he should not be getting flamed like this, fair play he might have said im not skinny and in some of our opinion he perhaps is...none of us were born huge, the guy just wants to learn just like we had to learn. and as for flaming someone for how they dress..is this secondary school??

however, if it's a troll...


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Truewarrior1 said:


> he should not be getting flamed like this, fair play he might have said im not skinny and in some of our opinion he perhaps is...none of us were born huge, the guy just wants to learn just like we had to learn. and as for flaming someone for how they dress..is this secondary school??


could not agree more


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

IMO Airburn is a troll, but I still don't think he should be getting flamed so bad, I can only assume none of the mods has looked down here in a while.

As for Curious, This is after all the 'getting started' part of the board - I think people should be free to ask silly questions in here without getting put down, we all started somewhere and I think really with newbies we should be aiming to educate not humiliate.

I actually think it makes a refreshing change for someones first post to be in the 'getting started' area of the training forum - most people seem to just jump in with the 'what steroids will get me buff' threads!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Gridlock said:


> I actually think it makes a refreshing change for someones first post to be in the 'getting started' area of the training forum - most people seem to just jump in with the 'what steroids will get me buff' threads!


True that. BTW: what's a "Troll"?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

a person who creates an account merely to cause trouble / get attention.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Truewarrior1 said:


> a person who creates an account merely to cause trouble / get attention.


-Think rroid devvil

Alough in Airburns case I mean that he has posted pictures of 'himself' that are actually of a pro streetball player (whatever that is) so even if he is not actively stirring trouble he is certainly lying and talking bullsh!t


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

well he made a stupid comment in the steroid section - somethign like "OMG you guys do drugs - I feel sorry for you"


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

megatron said:


> well he made a stupid comment in the steroid section - somethign like "OMG you guys do drugs - I feel sorry for you"


Did he really??

(sarcastically) OMG, I must leave this forum right away...i cant converse with a load of ......DRUGGIES!!

LOL

AS, fat burners etc, are purely for enhancement Airburn, just like you get your hair done to look better or i wear make-up...they just happen to come with a needle (unless your taking oral ones)


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

DB said:


> Hey nicola  measure around ur gun...i'm guessin 11.5"


Haha, nicola has 11.5 guns? My d1ck is thicker than that


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Spank said:


> Haha, nicola has 11.5 guns? My d1ck is thicker than that


No1, dont call me Nicola.

No2, In your dreams you have a thick one..the only thing thick about u is...well u!! LOL


----------

